# Latest Killer E2200/E2400/E2500 drivers



## Hugis (Mar 11, 2020)

Just extracted the latest drivers - Windows 10 E2200/E2400/E2500  - dated - DriverVer=01/14/2020, 9.0.0.50

Enjoy


----------

